# waiting list backdating - confused



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i was referred to IVF wales for IUI treatment from llandough gynae in october, then waited six months for an initial appointment which we had in march.  we were told that we were eligible for IUI and that our place in the waiting list would be backdated to the date of referral (so october) so we should be near the top of the list.  we were sent away to await an invitation to an open evening.  in the meantime we had some repeat screening tests done to keep our records up to date and went in yesterday for the results of those and saw a different doctor.  we were told that our place on the waiting list was as of march the 15th, so it would be another 4 months before we could expect an IUI open evening invitation.
i'm sure i am not going mad, we were definitely told our place on the waiting list would be backdated to the date of referral.  has anyone else been told this/experienced this?
i'd be grateful if anyone has any advice or could share their story?  i'm sure that we couldn't get the wrong end of the stick on this one as both me and my husband were certain backdating was mentioned.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes - we were "backdated" to the date our referral was received by IVF Wales (which was 2 months after our local hospital was supposed to have sent it through - although we only reliased that they had not when I rang IVF Wales to check where we were on the list  - but thats another story!)

We had our NHS consultation appointment this January after about 7 months on the NHS list - but we had already had a failed private ICSI in between and as our tests etc were up to date and we had been to the open evening we were able to skip a couple of stages and so are due to start treatment next week. 

I would just give them a call and ask where you are on the list. They are very nice and helpful.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes you should def be backdated to the point of referal. I would give a ring to clear it up.
Good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

give them a call to check

i was told by my surgeon that i would be back dated yet it never happened!

if you get back dated great news, i waited 25 months for my first appointment at clinic


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

thanks for your replies, i'l get back to them and try and get it sorted.


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

thought i would update.  after sending a letter of complaint over a month ago, we had a letter back on friday from the waiting list administrator offering us a place on the IUI open evening next wednesday.  we're very excited!  still a bit annoyed that they didn't answer why we weren't backdated in the first place, but i guess that mix up is over now, so that's the best outcome.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad its sorted now ...best of luck for your treatment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great news

good luck


----------

